# 虽然本笃傲慢但对妹妹却很关心爱护



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I have a question about this sentence.

所以便是兄妹爱，RF可以看出来虽然本笃傲慢但对妹妹却很关心爱护。
For the context we talk about games (RF is the game).
In the sentence, I don't know which is the subject. Is it 本笃 or 妹妹?
Then there is the problem with the particle 但 and 却 which means "but". But in the same sentence seems kind of wrong.
I barely understand the sentence. But what is the right subject?
"There is sibling love. RF may show that despite Benedict's arrogance, he deeply cared for his sister."
"There is sibling love. RF shows that despite Benedict's arrogance, his sister cared deeply for him."
Which one is correct?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Skatinginbc

JapanForever said:


> 虽然本笃傲慢但对妹妹却很关心爱护...despite Benedict's arrogance, he deeply cared for his sister.


That's the one.  
BTW, I strongly prefer 本笃虽然傲慢但对妹妹却很关心爱护 over 虽然本笃傲慢但对妹妹却很关心爱护.  The former makes the subject very clear while the latter lacks parallelism (i.e., the element led by 虽然 is a sentence 本笃傲慢, which contains a subject, whereas the element led by 但 is a predicate 对妹妹却很关心爱护, which does not have a subject ==> Not parallel.  It is thus a poorly constructed sentence).


----------



## JapanForever

Yes that is why the sentence was unclear. Btw what does mean the partRF可以看出来虽然? Why does it make the sentence unclear?


----------



## Skatinginbc

JapanForever said:


> Btw what does mean the partRF可以看出来虽然? Why does it make the sentence unclear?


I don't know what 'RF' is.  If it is indeed a game, I would have said: 從RF可以看出, 本笃虽然傲慢, 对妹妹却很关护.


----------



## SuperXW

所以便是兄妹爱，RF可以看出来虽然本笃傲慢但对妹妹却很关心爱护。
I barely understand the sentence either...I think it's poorly written.
所以 at the beginning? Where's 因为？
RF is the game? The game 可以看出来(can see)?
The whole sentence doesn't make much sense.


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

In my high school years, a lot of sentences which was deliberately written incorrectly (病句, I dont know how to translate this word) were showed to us to pick up errors. One sort of those sentences is 主语不明, which means subjects are ambiguous.

虽然我来了，但他还是不高兴。right 
虽然我来了，但还是不高兴。 wrong 
我虽然来了，但他还是不高兴。 wrong
我虽然来了，但还是不高兴。 right 

But many dont care this very much in their articles, so ... the two wrong sentences are very common.


----------



## JapanForever

Yes RF is the game. But I just don't get "RF可以看出来虽然" part... Does it mean something "RF discerned that although Benedict's arrogance he deeply cares for his sister" (From what I can find on dictionaries). I can be wrong.Is it right?
But apparently eveyone is agree about the fact that the object is 妹妹 and the subject is 本笃...but the sentence sounds really poorly written.


----------



## Skatinginbc

JapanForever said:


> But I just don't get "RF可以看出来虽然" part... Does it mean something "RF discerned that although Benedict's arrogance he deeply cares for his sister" (From what I can find on dictionaries). I can be wrong.Is it right?


Substitute RF with 我 ==>  我可以看出来虽然 "I can tell that although..." ==> RF可以看出来虽然 "RF can tell that although..." 
Since RF is a game, how can it _tell_?  Does it have eyes or a brain?  SuperWX raised that question in #5, and I postulated the hypothesis in #4 that the writer intended to mean: "From playing the game, we can tell that although...", "By the way he played the game, we can tell that although..." 從RF(這個遊戲, 我們)可以看出...


----------



## JapanForever

So the whole sentence in a nutshell is:
"That's right brotherly love. RF can tell that although Benedict was arrogant, he cared deeply for his sister."
What is odd is the use of these but. Like 虽然, 但, 却...


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

many but's can sometimes be used in a sentence 

但是，我可是却来了啊

in the ancient times 
借第令毋斩,而戍死者固十六七。
借第令，all the three characters means the same.


----------



## JapanForever

Indeed. Thanks for your answers.
BTW does 所以便是 mean "that is right"? for "That is right brotherly love"?


----------



## Skatinginbc

JapanForever said:


> BTW does 所以便是 mean "that is right"? for "That is right brotherly love"?


Unless we know what has been said prior, that part remains a mystery.  And that's why few posters here have included it in their discussions.


----------



## fyl

I googled the sentence and found this: http://ask.fm/heiluoli
And it still seems to be a mystery . I don't know what the paragraph is saying at all. In fact I'm not sure if the writer is proficient in Chinese...


----------



## JapanForever

Well look like it is. But my translation was right?


----------



## Skatinginbc

Come on, if we don't know what it is supposed to mean, how do we know if your translation was right or not?  Through the link provided by fyl, I read the paragraph, and I think 所以便是兄妹爱 is totally redundant.  It can be translated as 'bla, bla, bla, and bla, bla, bla', and that's exactly what it means to me.


----------



## SuperXW

If the original sentence was not even grammatical, how do we know if your translation was right...


----------

